# What do you do when.....??????



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You repair a moen single handle pull out kitchen faucet, you put a new cartridge in put it all back together then... The dang handle wont stay up, it keeps closing itself...wtf!!!:2guns:

This is an issue I have helped many co workers solve, it's a solution I came up with that works like a charm..

Remove the cartridge, pull the stainless steel stem part out by pushing it down towards the bottom of the plastic.. Then it will protrude from the bottom, grab it pull it out... Now take the stainless insert piece and the plastic "barrel" outside.. Roll the stainless insert around in the dirt until there is enough stuck to the o rings.. Wipe off any large particles of dirt, we only basically need dust on the o rings.. Push it all back together, reinstall in faucet and voila!! Works like a charm everytime , never a callback. 

I was told by the moen rep that moen actually makes a cartridge that has a friction ring in it that alleviates this issue but I have never been able to actually get my hands on one. 

What do you do???


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> You repair a moen single handle pull out kitchen faucet, you put a new cartridge in put it all back together then... The dang handle wont stay up, it keeps closing itself...wtf!!!:2guns:
> <SNIP>
> 
> I don't know about rolling it around in the dirt. But when ever I get a Moen repair and it has a heavy handle the 1225 comes apart, the stem is pulled out, put over my knee a tweaked just a bit
> [tweaked means bent] this bend is ever so slight. Just puts drag on the sliding of the stem in the cartridge. Stops the self close and I have found in not detrimental to the 1225.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I do the same as you , but leave out the dirt step .
Pull the cartridge apart wipe off as much on the grease as I can, put it back together and that seems to fix it 99% of the time.
If it doesn't then its time for a new faucet


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:
> 
> 
> > You repair a moen single handle pull out kitchen faucet, you put a new cartridge in put it all back together then... The dang handle wont stay up, it keeps closing itself...wtf!!!:2guns:
> ...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Moen does make a special cartridge for this but I've always done the same as Bill. Just give it the slightest bend and it works like a charm.






Paul


----------



## plu4you (Oct 2, 2012)

Rolling in the dirt lol that's good one. Just wipe of the grease and at that time explain to the customer if this doesn't work they need new fauset because the replacement cartridge can't suport the old style handle or they can wait utill the grease goes away. Works every time.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> PLUMBER_BILL said:
> 
> 
> > [/U][/I][/B]
> ...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I found the dirt method to be 100%. Wiping out grease works most of the time.

It's interesting to see all the different ways we handle the same issue. Nobody knows everything ( although I often question this while reading this forum) and we can all learn from each other. :thumbsup:


----------



## plu4you (Oct 2, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I found the dirt method to be 100%. Wiping out grease works most of the time.
> 
> It's interesting to see all the different ways we handle the same issue. Nobody knows everything ( although I often question this while reading this forum) and we can all learn from each other. :thumbsup:


We can Learn from each other for sure it's just dirt trick kind of defeats puting new cartridge just my two cents.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Leave the handle off.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:
> 
> 
> > You repair a moen single handle pull out kitchen faucet, you put a new cartridge in put it all back together then... The dang handle wont stay up, it keeps closing itself...wtf!!!:2guns:
> ...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Leave the handle off.


Yes ma'am I am aware that your new handle looks like a pair of vise grips:thumbup:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Airgap said:


> UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Parr has been around the block a few times.....:yes:
> ...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I would tell the customer Delta faucets dont have that problem.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I give them a roll of masking tape, to tape the handle up to the wall when they need the water to stay on.

Or, I tell them the goverment now requires all faucets to be self closing, to conserve water. "Sorry maam, call your congressman..........":laughing:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Would talcum power work you think? I know the customers would rather see you sprinkle a little power on thier stem than some dirt. /shrug It's only happened to me once, and I changed the cart. Second time it didn't do it, must have been slightly bend, :thumbup:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Would talcum power work you think? I know the customers would rather see you sprinkle a little power on thier stem than some dirt. /shrug It's only happened to me once, and I changed the cart. Second time it didn't do it, must have been slightly bend, :thumbup:


Never tried talcum powder but I'm not sure if it would last. Customers don't see the dirt trick. I just go to the truck and take care of business.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Why don't you use the little metal ring thing? It has a little metal washer that keeps it up.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> Why don't you use the little metal ring thing? It has a little metal washer that keeps it up.


What do you speak of sir?? The stainless washer/spacer that comes with a new handle?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Put some Teflon tape behind the orings on the center part of the cartridge and wipe off grease. 

Did you discover the dirt trick because you dropped it accidentally on the way to the truck?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

A little bit O Rector Seal. Or a little bit of fitting brushing.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Rector seal. Good one.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

gitnerdun said:


> Put some Teflon tape behind the orings on the center part of the cartridge and wipe off grease.
> 
> Did you discover the dirt trick because you dropped it accidentally on the way to the truck?


Nope I just knew I needed grit so it was the first thing I thought of, it worked so I've always done it:thumbsup:


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

I have always just wiped the grease off


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Gorilla glue


----------

